# SNOW GIRL AND THE DARK CRYSTAL debuts on BD & DVD Aug. 4, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

…pure, simple entertainment.” ~ Marcus Goh, SHOW BUZZ



“The performances are strong, with Chen Kun and Li Bingbing bringing believable chemistry and tragic heartbreak to their forbidden romance …” ~ James Marsh, TWITCHFILM.COM



Li Bingbing & Chen Kun Star in the Romantic Fantasy Epic

From Co-Directors Peter Pau & Zhao Tianyu



*SNOW GIRL

AND THE DARK CRYSTAL*



The Adventure Begins

on Digital HD, Blu-ray™ & DVD August 4



Bonus Materials Includes a Making-of Featurette





PLANO, Texas. (June 15, 2015) – Academy Award® winning cinematographer Peter Pau (Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, 2000) makes his third bow as a director (alongside co-director Zhao Tianyu) with the romantic fantasy adventure epic SNOW GIRL AND THE DARK CRYSTAL, debuting on Digital HD, Blu-ray™ and DVD August 4 from Well Go USA Entertainment. Featuring “a story filled with its fair share of demons, monsters, magic and mystics, coupled with romance, danger and spectacular action,” (Film Combat Syndicate) the film depicts legendary hero Zhong Kui, a fabled warrior with mysterious powers, who is forced to conquer the realms of Heaven and Hell to save his people and the woman he loves. The film stars Chen Kun (Young Detective Dee: Rise of the Sea Dragon, Flying Swords of Dragon Gate) as the mythic demon hunter and Li Bingbing (Transformers: Age of Extinction, Detective Dee: Mystery of the Phantom Flame) as the alluring snow demon with whom he falls in love. SNOW GIRL AND THE DARK CRYSTAL includes a behind-the-scenes featurette that delves in to the visual effects employed in the film and the music that sets the mood.



Synopsis:

Shot in scenic locations in Mainland China, SNOW GIRL AND THE DARK CRYSTAL depicts the story of Chinese legendary anti-hero Zhong Kui, a young man endowed with mysterious powers who is forced into a battle among the realms of Heaven, Earth and Hell in the course of his attempt to save his countrymen and the woman he loves.



Bonus Features Include:

§ Making of

o The Music Journey

o Visual Effects 

§ Trailer



SNOW GIRL AND THE DARK CRYSTAL has a runtime of approximately 118 minutes and is not rated. Additional materials (including box art) can be downloaded from ftp://ftp.mprm.com/WellGoUSA.






Blu-ray


DVD

Catalog #: WGU01633B


Catalog #: WGU01632D

UPC Code: 812491016336


UPC Code: 812491016329

Pre-Order Date: 6/30/15


Pre-Order Date: 6/30/15

SLP: $29.98


SLP: $24.98​


----------

